# OH MY GOD!!!!



## gizmomac (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow.... i really didnt expect that on my 1st go of IUI it would actually work.... I got my BFP    from the nurse about an hour ago!!!      Just got to keep my fingers crossed that everything runs smoothly!!
I really couldnt be happier right now, this is all i have ever wanted.... 

Good luck to all you girls out there and im proof that it can work on your 1st attempt  xxxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations Gizmomac!!!! Fantastic news!  You must be on cloud nine!

Some1

xx


----------



## gizmomac (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you so much some1...... 
Yes is the best news ever......      I really didnt expect it to happen this quick!!!

Just really want to tell people but not going too yet     

gizmomac xxx


----------



## hasina (Oct 8, 2010)

gizmomac im sooo happy4u hun.. Congratz.. It defo givs us all hopes hun.. My 1st cycle was abandand mised surg date.. Partly clinics fault as being new 2the hole thing it is partly there job 2keep an eye on me..soo lets c wat happenz this time around.. U take it easy hun,and so happy4u x x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

congratulations!  lovely to see so many IUI   s around at the moment.


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

congratulations thats fantastic news!!!!


----------

